# My Lady Of The Highlands



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem written about a young lady from Scotland. 

She cometh from the place high above 
where mountains meet sky and clouds 
where winds be strong and cold 
whilst populace be sure and bold 
from the land for those who be called Scots 
was she delivered on to this world

It is from this land of the British isles
that my Lady cometh from
regal in her appearance
in tresses a brown 
framing a face of beauty 
which be not aware of boundaries 

My lady of the highlands 
with skin a pale 
as the blossoms to be found 
on apples while her checks 
and lips be red as the fire of 
her blood 

My lady of the highlands 
saunters on legs that stand 
as sturdy and lovely in 
their sensuality 
that makes me feel her lust 
as she gives to me in acts of 
tenderness that which she 
holdeth for mine and taketh 
as we giveth 

My lady of the highlands 
is where I placeth my root 
in what be the rose 
of her womanhood that taketh 
from mine that which be 
essence of what is to be 

My lady of the highlands
be romantic as is the land 
which she be born in 
of love and emotions 
that be stern as the folk 
who inhabit them

My lady of the highlands 
free she be born in the spirit 
of those of her nation 
that adore with passion 
as she does me who have been 
captured by her womanly courage 
that like the bagpipes she plays 
has not choice but to let out its joy
for all to hear


----------

